# Suggestion on CNC Router



## buckshot (Sep 24, 2007)

I looked some at their site. Looking for advice on purchasing a router with software able to do signs up 3'x4'. Would like it to do 3D if at all possible. Is anyone using one of their products or have suggestions?


----------

